# embryo transfer 3 days ago!!



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

hello
This is my 1st time on this site and I have had ivf for the 1st time and had my embryo transfer done on wednesday and I started having a cremy white discharge yesterday and just wanted to ask if anyone had had this happen to them or is it a sign things are going wrong, I am currently taking the cyclogest twice a day via my backpassage, as told to by my consultant and wondered if this could be causing the discharge,

thanks a very worried friend


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oddy - don't worry it sounds quite normal. Discharge after ET is mostly caused by change in hormones (from the prog) but also when they put your embies back, they can dislodge some cervial mucas too.
You only need to worry if it has an odour (sorry TMI) as that can mean an infection or thrush.
Good luck.
Kyla


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Oddy 

Welcome to ff hun i had a discharge on my 2ww it is normal hun   with yuor   keeping everything crossed for you 

Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the other ladies...it sounds normal.  The cyclogest is a progesterone supplement and its the increase in progesterone that causes cm to become thicker and creamier.  It would usually go like this after ovulation in a natural cycle too - this cm helps prevent any more sperm from getting through cervix and if you were to be pg then this would start to form the cervical plug.

Wishing you loads of luck
Natasha


----------



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you for your replies, you have all helped to put my mind at ease, xx Denise [br]: 20/08/06, 15:565 days left now until my 2ww is over and what an emotional rollercoaster, trying to stay positive but hard when you have only had one embryo put back xx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Denise, best wishes for your BFP!!


----------

